

Apps for Entrepreneurs Challegne - ahsonwardak
http://entrepreneurs.challenge.gov
For most entrepreneurs and small businesses, the Federal government has useful programs and services, but it can be hard to identify, engage and navigate Federal websites.  Help small business and entrepreneurs, and build an app to help!  There are $20,000 in prizes – more prizes to come.  The challenge opens on November 5th and closes on November 20th.   Please become a supporter on the site and spread the word! http://entrepreneurs.challenge.gov
======
ahsonwardak
For most entrepreneurs and small businesses, the Federal government has useful
programs and services, but it can be hard to identify, engage and navigate
Federal websites. Help small business and entrepreneurs, and build an app to
help! There are $20,000 in prizes – more prizes to come. The challenge opens
on November 5th and closes on November 20th. Please become a supporter on the
site and spread the word! <http://entrepreneurs.challenge.gov>

